# Which way do you cross your hands



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Righty - Right thumb on top


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hm. I never cross my thumbs when I clasp my hands together. My thumbs are always just squished against each other at (generally) even levels.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Hm. I never cross my thumbs when I clasp my hands together. My thumbs are always just squished against each other at (generally) even levels.


Well then what about which index finger is on top?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Righty - Left thumb on top. But now I'm wondering why you ask... ? Does it say something about our personalities? :wtfLike my right hand is dominant (so my right index finger goes over/above my left index finger and so on and so on,) but my left thumb is dominant (or my right thumb is submissive, lol) :sus


What does it mean? For the love of God, what does it all mean???


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Righty - Left thumb on top. But now I'm wondering why you ask... ? Does it say something about our personalities? :wtfLike my right hand is dominant (so my right index finger goes over/above my left index finger and so on and so on,) but my left thumb is dominant (or my right thumb is submissive, lol) :sus
> 
> What does it mean? For the love of God, what does it all mean???


Haha, no idea. Just a lighthearted poll. If you find anything linking it to personalities be sure to share though


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Lefty-Left over right.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Second one. I never payed attention to that before.:blank


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

right left on top


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Interesting thread. Righty-left on top.


----------



## Blue Rose (Feb 5, 2014)

_Righty - Right thumb on top_


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

lefty-right thumb on top (for the sake of the poll, but I'm nearer ambidexterity than anything)


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I have no preference, so I didn't vote._


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> Well then what about which index finger is on top?


Right index finger.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never even noticed. :lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have no preference. I do notice that I cross my legs with my right over my left every time I'm sitting.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I have no preference. I do notice that I cross my legs with my right over my left every time I'm sitting.


Had to think about this... If I'm crossing my legs the ladylike way, I'm the opposite. I almost always cross my left leg over my right--unless it starts to get uncomfortable that way after too long. It feels a little odd to me to cross right leg over left--a little awkward.

If I'm crossing the unfeminine way (knee at a right angle, with foot on thigh,) it's almost always right over left, instead. For the above reason. Hmmm... Weird.

Great signature, btw.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Right, right on top


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> Cross my hands? Do you mean which way do I wring my hands in despair?


lol you're a funny one


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Lefty with right thumb on top.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I have no methods I feel I am too strange to have a method.  I do love to cross my hands though haha!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Righty with the left on top


----------

